# "Cemetery Expansion" sign



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

So I have a builder sign from when we built our house, and I have decided to use it in my yard haunt this year. I will have a nice fenced in (PVC fence) cemetery portion and then an expansion area (pallet fence area). I want to paint the builder sign to indicate the expansion. 

So I need some info:

- what paint to use?
-Design ideas?
-Some type of wording besides just "Cemetery Expansion"? Something like- "pending removal of the un-dead", "pending eradication of super natural", or "reserve now, people are dying to get in"
-lighting: direction and color are my main questions.

Thinking of hanging an old lantern with an LED flicker tea light in it with a pin point orange LED light actually lighting the sign.

Any input would be great. Also, if anyone is really bored and could "draw" one up on photoshop or something else, that would be awesome!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What is the builder sign made of and how big is it?

Personally, I enjoy puns, so I'd go with the "people are dying to get in". It's not original but it's funny


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

sign is metal, about 2'x2.5' or so


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree w/ ppl are dying to get in.. there's just something about a classic pun.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

what about the paint? What paint would one use? Do I need a base spray paint to bind to the metal, then some other paint for detail? Then cover it all with a clear coat?


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

How is the sign finished now? Is it painted? Is it adhesive vinyl stuck on the metal?

If it's just painted, I'd scuff the surface lightly so paint will stick to it, hit it with spray paint to get a background color, paint the new design with any cheap paint, and clear coat it.

If it has vinyl on it, that should peel off pretty easy with a heat gun or propane torch. Then wipe off the glue residue with a solvent (mineral spirits, naptha, paint thinner, etc). Then the same process as if it was painted.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Any paint suitable for use on a metal surface should work. Rustoleum is a good brand name and you can find a variety of colors and finishes (flat, satin, gloss, textured). If the paint is designed for exterior use, you probably won't need to clear coat it unless you're concerned about any lettering applied flaking off.

I like your idea of using a lantern to light the sign.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Going to put a shovel by it, hang then lantern from the handle, and up light (?) with orange or red LED. Most likely will do a rust detail as well along the border. 

As for the sign, it is metal, painted. So, I can easily rough it up and paint over. Going to start this week along with PVC candles for my tombstones. Pics to come!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

PM me an email address, and the size, shape, or limitations you have.
What materials do you have or want to use (realistically)?
Do you have a Costco near you? They do large color, photo prints for very little money.
I would guess the original is either metal, or more likely screen printed on Coroplast (corrugated plastic- somewhat like cardboard in it's construction).
The more info you can give the better.

Making late reservations would be a grave mistake.
We're expanding! Can you dig it?
Sorry for the inconvenience, we're just bursting at the seams! (An image of a skeletal hand creeping out from under the lid of a coffin)


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

^I like the 1st one!! ha

I will shoot you some info through PM. The sign is metal (black metal surround with thin sheet metal interior).


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What's the name of your cemetery?
We can do this as either a paper sign you adhere to the existing metal sign, or do it as a paper template you can use to transfer the design to the metal and then paint it by hand.
The second option would be more labor intensive, but much more permanent too.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Ridgepoint Manor

Looking for permanent.

I thought I saw someone print off a plastic "sticker" and they put a clear coat or something over it to make it permanent. How much can one of those cost?


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

ok, I am looking for a haunt entrance sign that I KNOW I have seen a picture of on here. It was a vinyl "sticker" that she put on "something" and sealed with I think clear coat. 

Here is my problem....I CAN'T FIND THE PICTURE. Anyone know who I am talking about and have a picture of it? I thought she had a how to thread with pictures and what site she used for the sticker. Any help would be freaking great!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

found it (wrong forum): http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/79390-mill-creek-haunted-hollow-yard-sign-2.html

Looks like I could try 2 12"x24" sheets (or one 24x24 sheet) and cover with some type of water proofing sealant.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

HUGE thanks to FontGeek for hooking me up with a sign. I will be printing it off and applying it in the same way described in the above link. I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Cal78 (Aug 20, 2012)

We're doing one as well, ours has the Following
Expanding 2013
Greenville Cemetery
"We're Dying To Serve You"


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Make your sign so that it fits your haunt/theme. It becomes as much a prop as a useful way to pass on information.
It's amazing what a difference in lettering, wording, and style in general can make on how your sign effects people.
Homework/research is cheaper than regrets. Do your research and look at your design(s) with the viewers in mind.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Printing this off this week, hope to finish it by Friday. Pics to come.....soon I hope!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothing like finishing at 1 a.m. on Halloween!! I applied the sign to the metal sign and will be sealing it with clear coat tomorrow.

IT...LOOKS.......AAAAAMAZING!! Thanks again Fontgeek, I would have NEVER been able to pull this off on my own. I will be most likely posting pics of my haunt either late tomorrow or Thursday.


----------

